# Google Interest Based Ads Opt-Out



## Sonnie

If you use Google for your search engine and have cookies enabled, they store a cookie on your computer that creates what is called "Interest Based Advertising". The short of it is that when you visit sites that show Google ads, you will likely see ads related to products and services you have searched for. 

For example... I recently searched for Seagate hard drives and then came back here to Home Theater Shack and one of our Google ad banners was showing me an ad for Seagate hard drives. I personally do not like this type of advertising, because when I come here to Home Theater Shack, I don't really care to see ads for something I have been searching for... I am done with my searching when I get here. This may or may not matter to some members and visitors, but we want you to know you do have an option.

You can opt-out of this Interest Based Advertising and save your opt-out option. After opting out, the Google ads should show ads more closely related to home theater, audio and video.

More information can be obtained by clicking the links below:

Google Advertising and Privacy

Save your opt-out preference permanently and other options.


----------



## Kirill

Hey Sonnie long time. Yes I heard about this staff as well. Quite sketchy... The goorgle knows way too much about people... I clean my cookies all the time personally.


----------



## tonyvdb

This would make Cookie monster very upset! :whistling:
I will have to install this as I dont like Google doing is own thing. Thanks Sonnie


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks Sonnie - I was wondering about some of the advertising I would see at my HTS home page. Now I know why!


----------



## robbo266317

I simply use Firefox and AdBlockPlus.


----------



## TypeA

Google is all-powerful and I dont question it.


----------



## KalaniP

robbo266317 said:


> I simply use Firefox and AdBlockPlus.


And NoScript. (although HTS is, of course, allowed)


----------



## bigjbk

Somehow I knew this but did not think that it would become such a pervasive thing. With Google now using any data that we give them either through email or through any other service we use I am recommending that people use a different email service. They have the ability to capture anything you produce on thier services and use, add to, or publish it in the future.


----------



## bribowsky

Added the opt out myself. Thanks Sonnie.


----------



## loach71

I use Firefox with the "Google Sharing" proxy installed. Coupled with M86, Ghostery, TrackMeNot and NoScript, the google folks have trouble tracking / identifying me.:innocent:


----------



## PoTee

Thank You I have used your info


----------



## arkiedan

Thanks for the heads-up. Opted out.


----------



## flamingeye

I haven't experienced this but I do have add blocker on my Google chrome so I guess that works just as good as opt out , but thanks for the heads up the only good adds is no adds


----------



## kshallen

It says when you opt out that you will still see ads, just less relevant. Guess I need to fire up Firefox.


----------



## Sonnie

Correct... you are opting out of "Interest Based" ads, not ads altogether.


----------



## robbo266317

kshallen said:


> It says when you opt out that you will still see ads, just less relevant. Guess I need to fire up Firefox.


Just use adblock plus with firefox and you will be fine.


----------

